# stock radio help



## bigjay_6969 (Mar 19, 2003)

My radio was working fine until one day I tried to turn it on and it wouldn't work.... the display read (SC 1). I have no idea what this code means as far as repairs. I have a 96 200sx SE - If anybody has any clue at all - pm me please. I'm super desperate to fix this problem.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I dont know what that code means either. You should probably call your local dealership and ask them what it means and if you can fix it yourself. Might be one of those codes where only the dealership can fix it.


----------

